# Picture of Lady that I just had to share.



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just had to share...I love this photo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

such an amazing picture!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it too!!! She is such a beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww sweet little Lady how cute is she in that pic Hug her for me!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is such a beautiful photo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Aww sweet little Lady how cute is she in that pic Hug her for me!


I will!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous girl. We take so many poo pics and once in every hundred or so we get one like this, it's something special and your heart melts.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is a brilliant photo. Did you take it yourself? What a gorgeous little lady she is xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Such a sweet picture! And her long eyelashes!! Beautiful, Mo!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy . . that is toooo cute!! Want to kiss that nose!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, Thanks Everyone, Yes I did take that pic, and actually with my phone too. sometimes you just get a good one...and yes, there are about 50 bad ones for every great one! that is when you just have to share them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That one would look beautiful in black & white on a canvass, 
She really is a beautiful dog, and ever so elegant with those record breaking lashes! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Awe, Thanks Everyone, Yes I did take that pic, and actually with my phone too. sometimes you just get a good one...and yes, there are about 50 bad ones for every great one! that is when you just have to share them


I don't think there could ever be a bad picture of Lady and i think you should always share them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I don't think there could ever be a bad picture of Lady and i think you should always share them


AWE DONNA!!! you are just too sweet...and you have just come up with our friday fun post for tomorrow...post really bad pictures of your poo!!!!! I have some scalped ones of lady where she does not look impressed at all..lol.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> AWE DONNA!!! you are just too sweet...and you have just come up with our friday fun post for tomorrow...post really bad pictures of your poo!!!!! I have some scalped ones of lady where she does not look impressed at all..lol.


Someone request a Me and My poo thread. I have lots that would fit in both those categories. Really bad pictures of me with my poos  (Hubby seems to love to get me bending over to pat them with my rather large behind in the air)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DONNA!!!! I think Fanny is different in The UK than it is here in North America!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Someone request a Me and My poo thread. I have lots that would fit in both those categories. Really bad pictures of me with my poos  (Hubby seems to love to get me bending over to pat them with my rather large fanny in the air)


I have some awful pictures of me when lady was brand new...i look like a regular exhausted baggy eyed mum.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> DONNA!!!! I think Fanny is different in The UK than it is here in North America!!! LOL!!!!


 I am sure I will find out soon.... better bust out the edit option.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I am sure I will find out soon.... better bust out the edit option.


I am sitting at my desk at work, busting a gut laughing....lets just wait to see. I do remember fanny packs are bum bags over there because fanny might be a little different.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bum - back, fanny - front, enough said!!!
Lovely picture of Lady by the way.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! hummm Donna, so it was your bum riiiigggghhhhttt....

And thank you Dawn!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Bum - back, fanny - front, enough said!!!
> Lovely picture of Lady by the way.


So funny and good to know. Hubby's co. does a lot of business with UK. I may be able to come there in the future. I better get with it!!!

It was totally my bum!!! If I could bend the other way I would be mighty impressed with myself.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> So funny and good to know. Hubby's co. does a lot of business with UK. I may be able to come there in the future. I better get with it!!!
> 
> It was totally my bum!!! If I could bend the other way I would be mighty impressed with myself.


Thank you for briting this icky work day Donna! you have made me laugh so hard today.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

You are lucky us Brits didn't see the unedited version of that post 😳😳😳!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Lady is a real beauty


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's such a honey bunny! Love those lashes!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa funny!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys! we love her to bits!!! we say all the time how were we this lucky


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> You are lucky us Brits didn't see the unedited version of that post 😳😳😳!!!


Well you know what they say....You learn something new every day!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ha ha Donna, you make me laugh! And great pic lady- she looks like the Audrey Hepburn of the dog world, just look at those huge fluttery eyelashes!! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yogi bear said:


> Ha ha Donna, you make me laugh! And great pic lady- she looks like the Audrey Hepburn of the dog world, just look at those huge fluttery eyelashes!! X


What a lovely compliment!! Thank you!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here's Lexi's attempt at imitating Lady.


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

Awwww, gorgeous girl!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah Lexi!! see they do look similar! you are a gorgeous girl Lexi!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww....what a fabulous photo of Lady, just love it :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

And isn't little Lexi very like her too...gorgeous girls 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Mairi!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks Mairi!!


Ditto!!!!😊


----------

